# Biden/Rice Would be The Team From HELL ....LITERALLY !!!



## nononono (Aug 7, 2020)

*Biden has a laundry list of actual " Racist " remarks that his handlers cannot hide...No way.
Susan Rice if picked to be his VP is so FILTHY it's appalling that she would even be chosen....! Sick.

Biden's most recent remarks towards the " African-American/Black " community ( Fellow Humans is the proper term )
just adds another filthy derogatory comment he has made to a specific group....especially the group Democrats 
say they have " sewn up "...( Nice repulsive term isn't it ) .....these events don't even scratch the surface of
what he has done financially with the American Taxpayers money to line his and family members pockets to the 
tune of Millions upon Millions of hard earned American Tax Dollars funneled through Foreign Countries
Banking/State Dept systems....He and his son should be in jail for just those actions alone....!

Susan Rice is a REAL piece of " Work " in all that she has been involved in through out the previous
administrations criminal actions....
The most glaring is when she went on TV as the article below states, and declared that the killing of
four American Citizens was due to a Youtube Video..and if anyone has seen the video or new the actual
release details ....You know she is completely full of SHIT...!

The only...and I mean ONLY advantage the DEMOCRATS gain by putting those two on the ticket
together is double deniability and deflection by way of the " Off Limits " during an election campaign....
Which in all honesty has been trashed by the Democrats in previous cycles....so good luck with that,
but it's the big one they could try on the dumbed down 48 % who supposedly are behind them 
according to the manufactured polls....

Just as a side note:
Every VP Candidate Biden and his Campaign have chosen are Filthy/Corrupt and compromised badly
to some gross extent.....Just close your eyes and pick one, then do some research and the TRUTH is
right there....!*










						Joe Biden, Susan Rice, and Seal Team Six
					

Benghazi liar and former U.N. ambassador Susan Rice has seemingly risen to the top of Joe Biden’s VP list, which would make a unique pairing of someone who can’t tell the truth and someone who can’t remember the truth.  One of the...




					www.americanthinker.com
				







*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

